# ahorro energetico, ventajas y desventajas



## powersonic (Abr 18, 2010)

hola a todos. he estado recopilando informaciones sobre ahorro energetico, ente las cuales existen varias maneras. pero lo que quise exponer aqui se relaciona con los balastos electronicos.
Estos tienen un alto rendimeinteo gracias a su alto factor de potencia, consecuente bajo consumo. Es lo que se recomienda para ahorrar energia, cambiando los balastros comunes por los electronicos.
pero surge un inconveniente, ya que los dispositivos electronicos generan armonicos.
Un cantidad minima de balastros electronicos no causaria problemas, pero en cambio supongamos que un en un aula exista 20 lamparas fluorescentes, y en la institucion exista 20 aulas, ahí si ya habria problemas con los armonicos.
La iniciativa de ahorrar energia se convertiria en nececidad de solucionar los armonicos, propongo que alguien que le interese esto, haga un experimento de como solucionar los armonicos generados en esa aula por ejemplo
Existen formas de solucionar los armonicos como filtros pasivos, filtros activos, y ranformadores de aislacion.
El caso es encontrar soluciones para problemas domesticos relacionados con los balastros electronicos y su ahorro de energia y sus armonicos.
                                                              Un saludo a todos. . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

si el balasto es de calidad no ay problemas ,en el taller tengo 20 balastos funcionando y no e tenido problemas ,también podes agregar vos al circuito del balastro un filtro (con un toroide como los que tienen las fuentes de dvd ,pc y tv)
yo por las dudas tambien le e puesto un capasitor en extra en cada balasto


----------



## powersonic (Abr 18, 2010)

bueno la verdad no se mucho de electronica, si podrias poner un circuito del filtro toroide te lo agradeceria. Pero tambien escuche que las computadoras generan armonicos y que una llave termomagnetica de 10A no soportaria 10 computadoras conectadas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

supongamos que cada computador tenga una fuente de 330 wat ,entonces consumiria 1,5 ampére por computadora (y sin monitor e),bien 1,5 amper por 10 es = a 15 amper = la termica no aguanta pero no es por los armónicos ,sino porque estas cargando con 15 amper a una termica de 10 amper,
yo no me preocuparia tanto por los armonicos porque todos los aparatos eléctricos de algun modo generan armonicos ,algunos mas otros menos ,
con respecto al toroide desarma cualquier dvd o fuente de pc y mira como esta contruido ,compra el toroide ,alambre y listo armas un filtro de linea ,

si quieres aser un buen filtro ya nesesitarias instrumental como un osciloscopio y mirar que es lo que se filtra a la red y diseñar una bobina para la frecuencia especifica
saludos


----------



## powersonic (Abr 19, 2010)

bueno les dejo esto para que miren y lo comentemos

EFECTOS EN CABLES Y CONDUCTORES
Al circular corriente a través de un conductor se produce calentamiento como resultado de las pérdidas por efecto Joule, I2R donde R es la resistencia a corriente directa del cable y la corriente está dada por el producto de la densidad de corriente por el área transversal del conductor. A medida que aumenta la frecuencia de la corriente que transporta el cable disminuye el área efectiva por donde está circula puesto que la densidad de corriente crece en la periferia exterior, lo cual se refleja como un aumento en la resistencia efectiva del conductor.


----------

